# sunglasses to protect us from DP??



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,

It's a silly question, but actually when I put my sunglasses outside, even if I have bad DP/DR, I felt somehow "protected" like DR can't go worse. It's kind of a protection, I always have it outside because althought it doesn't make DR go away, I feel I can talk with anyone and they will not "notice" I have DP. Silly? :shock: I wonder if real glasses (inside) make the same thing. If yes, I will go buy some!

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,

It's a silly question, but actually when I put my sunglasses outside, even if I have bad DP/DR, I felt somehow "protected" like DR can't go worse. It's kind of a protection, I always have it outside because althought it doesn't make DR go away, I feel I can talk with anyone and they will not "notice" I have DP. Silly? :shock: I wonder if real glasses (inside) make the same thing. If yes, I will go buy some!

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Again, you and I think too much alike, lol...

Not only did I wear sunglasses all the time for exactly the same reason you describe, but I also bought a pair of regular glasses with plain lens (no prescription as I didnt' need glasses). Having those glasses to take off and put on at will gave me something to do to control how things "looked" - and just as you said, the idea/feeling that I was sort of "buffered" from the world made me feel slightly less anxious and less OUT THERE in the world which looked so odd.

It didn't last however, a short lived solution. But yep, you're on the same wavelength I was ...too funny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Again, you and I think too much alike, lol...

Not only did I wear sunglasses all the time for exactly the same reason you describe, but I also bought a pair of regular glasses with plain lens (no prescription as I didnt' need glasses). Having those glasses to take off and put on at will gave me something to do to control how things "looked" - and just as you said, the idea/feeling that I was sort of "buffered" from the world made me feel slightly less anxious and less OUT THERE in the world which looked so odd.

It didn't last however, a short lived solution. But yep, you're on the same wavelength I was ...too funny.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ditto. I have prescriptions sunglasses and my regular glasses become darker when I go outside.

I dislike bright sunny days. As far as my theory on this goes, I think we are oversensitive to input of various kinds.

Per one research paper, or a few, DP/DR seems to involve "auditory, visual and somatosensory areas of the brain." Can't remember where I read that, but it's the God's honest truth. My hearing is overly sensitive as well.

I also actually like the fact that I have very poor eyesight. When the DP/DR gets particularly bad, I remove my glasses. The blur is of comfort as well. It is a sudden "change" that helps both distract me from the DP and put me in "control" to a small degree. The blur is comforting.

Best,
D :shock: 
Sleepless in Motown


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ditto. I have prescriptions sunglasses and my regular glasses become darker when I go outside.

I dislike bright sunny days. As far as my theory on this goes, I think we are oversensitive to input of various kinds.

Per one research paper, or a few, DP/DR seems to involve "auditory, visual and somatosensory areas of the brain." Can't remember where I read that, but it's the God's honest truth. My hearing is overly sensitive as well.

I also actually like the fact that I have very poor eyesight. When the DP/DR gets particularly bad, I remove my glasses. The blur is of comfort as well. It is a sudden "change" that helps both distract me from the DP and put me in "control" to a small degree. The blur is comforting.

Best,
D :shock: 
Sleepless in Motown


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Reading the replies, I feel I'm a bit weird one. I wear glasses bc of strong near-sightedness (more than -11) and wearing glasses make me feel even more detached from my surroundings, i.e. stronger DP/DR. I guess it may be related to my near-sightedness, as the glasses shink my view quite a lot - also for me it feels unpleasant to see the world behind glass lenses, bc I already feel like watching the world behind glass/icy wall cuz of DP/DR. So needless to say - I love contact lenses, though I'm lazy to use them cuz they need so much care. My littlebrother seems to be like me, as he has also mentioned wearing glasses makes him feel more detached from his surroundings. But maybe that is the trick - wearing glasses may really make oneself feel distracted from the weirdness one feels bc of DP/DR. However, I don't feel the world around me weird - only detachment - so possibly that's why wearing glasses make me just feel even more separated from my surroundings.

By the way, it also was curious to hear that strong sunlight feels unpleasant for many of you, as I love sunlight - almost always it makes me feel more alive... But OK, I realize people are different.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Reading the replies, I feel I'm a bit weird one. I wear glasses bc of strong near-sightedness (more than -11) and wearing glasses make me feel even more detached from my surroundings, i.e. stronger DP/DR. I guess it may be related to my near-sightedness, as the glasses shink my view quite a lot - also for me it feels unpleasant to see the world behind glass lenses, bc I already feel like watching the world behind glass/icy wall cuz of DP/DR. So needless to say - I love contact lenses, though I'm lazy to use them cuz they need so much care. My littlebrother seems to be like me, as he has also mentioned wearing glasses makes him feel more detached from his surroundings. But maybe that is the trick - wearing glasses may really make oneself feel distracted from the weirdness one feels bc of DP/DR. However, I don't feel the world around me weird - only detachment - so possibly that's why wearing glasses make me just feel even more separated from my surroundings.

By the way, it also was curious to hear that strong sunlight feels unpleasant for many of you, as I love sunlight - almost always it makes me feel more alive... But OK, I realize people are different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

This is funny.
I thought my blurred eye-sight had to do something with DR. I got it checked and bought me the needed glasses, which made me less anxious (clearer vision). I also felt good being 'behind' the glasses, like some sort of protection or safety from my surroundings, like you describe, coucouc.

Now since about 6 months, I dont wear them anymore, I prefer the bluriness to being 'stuck' behind my glasses. Everytime I put them on
I get more anxious, since I feel more removed from my surroundings.
Actually I feel more locked up then when I dont wear them.

:?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

This is funny.
I thought my blurred eye-sight had to do something with DR. I got it checked and bought me the needed glasses, which made me less anxious (clearer vision). I also felt good being 'behind' the glasses, like some sort of protection or safety from my surroundings, like you describe, coucouc.

Now since about 6 months, I dont wear them anymore, I prefer the bluriness to being 'stuck' behind my glasses. Everytime I put them on
I get more anxious, since I feel more removed from my surroundings.
Actually I feel more locked up then when I dont wear them.

:?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

I ALWAYS wear sunglasses when outside, sunny or not. I kinda have to do that, as my optic nerve was damaged in a head injury and my eyes are very sensitive to light. I probably have 25-30 different pairs. Also, and somebody else mentioned this, I had some very nice glasses made for myself, two pair actually, that have zero correction and just a little bit of tint across the top. Use them inside. Even bright inside lights bother my eyes. Anyway, somehow by wearing them it gives me the illusion that I can focus on things better. Sort of narrows my field of view a bit. Bottom line - I somehow feel safer while wearing glasses. Plus they make a great fashion accessory - my wife thinks they look cool. 
And if you've seen the pics of me on my website you will notice I am not usually wearing them. That's only because the flash from the camera makes them shine too much. I'll get some new pics up with me in my glasses.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

I ALWAYS wear sunglasses when outside, sunny or not. I kinda have to do that, as my optic nerve was damaged in a head injury and my eyes are very sensitive to light. I probably have 25-30 different pairs. Also, and somebody else mentioned this, I had some very nice glasses made for myself, two pair actually, that have zero correction and just a little bit of tint across the top. Use them inside. Even bright inside lights bother my eyes. Anyway, somehow by wearing them it gives me the illusion that I can focus on things better. Sort of narrows my field of view a bit. Bottom line - I somehow feel safer while wearing glasses. Plus they make a great fashion accessory - my wife thinks they look cool. 
And if you've seen the pics of me on my website you will notice I am not usually wearing them. That's only because the flash from the camera makes them shine too much. I'll get some new pics up with me in my glasses.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Ditto. I have prescriptions sunglasses and my regular glasses become darker when I go outside.
> 
> I dislike bright sunny days. As far as my theory on this goes, I think we are oversensitive to input of various kinds.
> 
> ...


I live in a very rural area with few people around but when I hear even distant sounds I find it very distracting and it makes me nervous. Especially the sound of a dog barking somewhere. I have gotten into the habit of turning on a large box fan to sort of drown out other noises whether I need the fan on or not. The constant humming of the fan ( I think it is called white noise) seems to swallow up the quick snaps of sound coming from the distance. Of course sometimes I turn on the radio or some music. But when I want to think I go with the fan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Ditto. I have prescriptions sunglasses and my regular glasses become darker when I go outside.
> 
> I dislike bright sunny days. As far as my theory on this goes, I think we are oversensitive to input of various kinds.
> 
> ...


I live in a very rural area with few people around but when I hear even distant sounds I find it very distracting and it makes me nervous. Especially the sound of a dog barking somewhere. I have gotten into the habit of turning on a large box fan to sort of drown out other noises whether I need the fan on or not. The constant humming of the fan ( I think it is called white noise) seems to swallow up the quick snaps of sound coming from the distance. Of course sometimes I turn on the radio or some music. But when I want to think I go with the fan.


----------

